# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  SERVICE NAKAMICHI bx1

## east electronics

Καλησπερα σε ολους !! Καλη χρονια ..ευτυχισμενο το 2014 ( για να ειναι  ευτυχισμνο το 12 η το 13 ψιλοαπιθανο το κοβω ) οποτε οι ευχες για το  2014 ειναι μαλλον πιο ρεαλιστικες . 

Ηρθε κοντα μας ενα  BX 1 το οποιο καποιος το ειχε εγακαταλειψει πρινα  απο αρκτα χρονια με """" προβλημα """ στο πληκτρολογιο και """ βλαβη  στον προσεσορα """ οπως ειχαν εδηλωσει στον ιδιοκτητη ...Γενικα η  NAK   ειχε κανει ενα δυο λαθακια σε καποια μηχανηματα τα οποια κανανε βεβαια  καμμια 30αρια χρονια για να εμφανσιστουνε .. Οποτε δεν μπορουμε να  εχουμε και παραπανο..

Προσωπικα εαν ειχα την δυνατοτητα θα εξεφραζα τα παραπονα στην ΝΑΚ για  τις επιλογες που εκαναν σε καποια κομματια σε οτι αφορα ηλεκτρολυτικους  .... μαλλο εκει κατι πηγε στραβα ... ενα τοσο τελειο μηχανημα απο παρα  πολλες πλευρες τελικα να υποφερει σε ενα τοσο απλο σημειο ... 

Δεν χρειαστηκε τιποτα αλλο απο μια χουφτα ηλεκτρολυτικους και ενα καλο  καθαρισμα σε καιρια σημεια.... ουτε προσεσορες ουτε τιποτα αλλα  τραγελαφικα ...

enjoy some pics

----------


## rep

παντα ακουγα οτι αυτη η εταιρια ειναι η κορυφαια και γιαυτο οι τιμες τις ηταν στο θεο, ποια ειναι η γνωμη σου?

----------


## JOUN

Kαι εγω θα ηθελα να ακουσω μια γνωμη γιαυτο, παντως απο μεσα δεν λεει και πολλα..

----------


## east electronics

εκτος απο κατι τετοια μικρα λαθακια τα οποια περισσοτερο εμπορικα ειναι παρα τεχνικα  οτι εχουν φιαξει απλα  κενταει .... μην ξεχνατε οτι πολλα πο τα ενισχυτικα του εχει σχεδιασει ο one and only Nelson Pass  αυτο δεν ειναι καθολου λιγο. Αλλα και στα δικα  του εχουν κανει φοβερες δουλειες .

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## rep

και μια δευτερη ερωτηση.ποια η γνωμη σου για τη  mark levinson,πως ειναι δυνατον να κανει ενας ενισχυτης 90.000 ευρω?

----------


## east electronics

φυσικα και ειναι δυνατον ...εδω οι κρελλ εχουν 10,000 που ειναι και ρημαδια ....

----------

